# Sleeping with your Pet?



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

http://slate.msn.com/id/2108762/?GT1=57 ... nueArticle

If anyone sleeps or fights over sleeping with an animal, is in need of a good laugh, and has a little time...this is a funny, little article.

Just thought I'd pass it on for the animal lovers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

> few nights later, cats still in the bed, I got up at 4 a.m. to go to the bathroom. When I returned, there was Biscuit, sitting in the middle of my sleeping husband's chest, peering into his open mouth as if about to perform periodontal surgery


LOLOL....that is one hilarious article.

And, yes, my boo-bear sleeps on my shoulder. Or on my head. Or pressed up against my neck.

LOLOL,
J


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

I know a certain young lady who sleeps with her doggy! 

g


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

cheeky chico! i dunno what id do without him he is my widdo electric blanket! that is such crap about them trying to be the alpha. pack animals sleep together they dont sleep alone. its in their nature to want to sleep with the rest of the pack. those so called experts are idiots.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great article! Made me smile ear to ear. Interesting, even though I used some training methods from "The Monks of New Skete" which were very effective, we never had a problem with critters in the bed.

It's not surprising that the Border Terrier staked his claim in the bed early on... though sometimes he gets huffy, if WE disturbed HIM, and would sleep on the couch. Now that I'm gone, my husband notes that Boo, a 20 pounder, takes every advatage to extend himself over the entire bed, my empty spot, and sleeps on my husband's head, etc. Worst is that my husband will wake up with a Boo butt in his face, or some rear paws kicking him.

Interesting, Miss Gracie the Lab Mix is such a lovey, we always welcomed her into the bed, but she has never felt it's "her place" and we never discouraged it. She decided that Boo, my husband and I ARE superior, and sleeps in the same spot BY the bed, every night. We haul her into bed... she seems unable to accomplish this by herself sometimes though she is in fine shape. She'll hang for a while, but will ALWAYS jump down and settle in on the floor.

I say, the more the merrier!

Great article terri. Yup, I'm grinnin' and my tails a waggin' :shock: 
L,
D


----------

